# 500lb mako shark



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

heres a short video i saw on another site of a 500+ mako out of lousiana. there are some cool pic.'s of it from another angle.

http://vimeo.com/3387847

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=455844

imagine had this thing landed in one of those boats


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW...IF it landed on that small boat , I'd bet it would have sent the crew in the water..:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kinda makes you wanna go to Venice La, don't it


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> Kinda makes you wanna go to Venice La, don't it


Not to swim.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

That would be AWESOME to see in real life!:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty awesome display


----------

